# iPhone Kit with Dock for BMW X5 Pics.



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

As I mentioned a few weeks back, Installed an iPhone/iPod kit with Dock, by Dice Electronics, the kit is custom made for the X5, and works with Bimmer smoothly Here are the pics...

Just a recap: I have full control from: iPhone, Head Unit(CD player), Steering Wheel- When a call comes in the music gradually fades and the ringer rings through the speaker, you can pick the call up by a blue tooth headset or just talk throught the speaker phone (the iphone gives you the option to pick up through BT, or Speaker phone if you press the green answer button on the phone, or you can just press the BT Headset's button to pick up). When you hang up the music slowly fades back in to the same place.


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

that is really slick.


----------



## wysocki40 (Jun 13, 2008)

*X5 iPhone Dock*

So how does one go about getting this X5 iPhone dock set up and installed and about how much does it cost? 


NW


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

wysocki40 said:


> So how does one go about getting this X5 iPhone dock set up and installed and about how much does it cost?
> NW



THe kit is around $300, You order the kit from BSW and they also have the instructions on how to install it.

Check my previous post for more info:

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/59476-thanks-bsw-iphone-integration-kit-x5.html


----------



## wysocki40 (Jun 13, 2008)

*iPod intergration kit same as iPhone?*

The iPod kit is the kit that will also work with the iPhone correct?

Can you answer calls as well or is there a different kit for that? 


NW


----------

